# Notebook SCHENKER [W]ork



## Onkel Dagobert (1 November 2013)

Hallo,

ich bin gerade bei der Suche nach einem neuen Notebook. Das für unsereiner Übliche sowie das TIA-Portal sollen vernünftig laufen. Meine letzten Gerätschaften waren Dell-Workstations, mit denen ich auch sehr zufrieden war.

Was mir übrigens bei der überwiegenden Anzahl der aktuellen Geräte garnicht passt, sind diese mickrigen Miniatur-Pfeiltasten, ein absolutes no-go. Da werde ich schon verrückt, wenn ich das nur sehe. Wie kann man damit arbeiten? Acer, Asus, HP, Fujitsu (außer dem Celsius), Samsung, Sony und Toshiba scheinen alles das selbe Kraut zu rauchen.

Neben einen Dell-M6800, habe ich Geräte von Schenker gefunden, einen mir bis dato nicht bekannten Hersteller aus Leipzig (since 2002). Die W-Serie sieht ganz robust und baustellentauglich aus und erinnert mich wohlmütig an mein altes Arbeitstier, den Dell-M50. Die Tastatur sieht auch ganz vernünftig aus.

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit diesen Geräten? Wie ist der Support?

Onlineshop von Schenker


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## anusha22 (4 November 2013)

Hm ich habe noch nie von denen gehört und bin was neue Hersteller für solche Produkte immer recht skeptisch. Die Großen haben da ja viel mehr Möglichkeitne zur Forschung etc.


----------



## Ralle (4 November 2013)

anusha22 schrieb:


> Hm ich habe noch nie von denen gehört und bin was neue Hersteller für solche Produkte immer recht skeptisch. Die Großen haben da ja viel mehr Möglichkeitne zur Forschung etc.



Da du bist ja wirklich lustig.
Die "Großen" machen teilweise selbst gar nichts mehr und lassen sich alles in China zusammenkloppen. 
Echte Forschung läuft doch auf diesem Sektor kaum bei den Laptopherstellern, behaupte ich mal.
Vom Design, wie bei Sony, sollte man sich da nicht täuschen lassen, darauf kommt es eigentlich nicht an.
Auch Schenker wird die Boards nicht komplett selbst entwickeln und fertigen, nur die Konfigarationsmöglichkeiten sind immerhin sehr weitreichend.
Zu den Prozessoren gibt es ja von den Herstellen schon recht weitreichende Designvorschläge für die Boards, sonst würde das Timing auf den Board sofort aus dem Ruder laufen. Daran müssen sich eh unbedingt alle halten.


----------



## ducati (4 November 2013)

Hmm, naja wie gut oder schlecht in der PC-Welt irgendetwas ist, da gehen die Meinungen immer sehr weit auseinander. 

Die Businessgeräte von einem großen Hersteller sind oft schon qualitativ hochwertiger und werden auch über längere Zeit in größeren Stückzahlen produziert. Von daher ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, Mist zu erwischen etwas geringer als bei den Homeuser-Geräten...

Bei den kleineren Herstellern, auch IPC-Herstellern, trau ich nur dem, was ich selber schon mehrmals getestet habe...

Hab grad mal auf der Homepage bei Schenker kurz gelesen:



> Die Schenker Technologies GmbH mit Sitz in Leipzig ist Hersteller von frei-konfigurierbaren High End-Notebooks. Das Unternehmen mit fast 60 Mitarbeitern fertigt seine Notebooks selbst in Leipzig und vertreibt die Computer über den eigenen Internet-Shop mySN.de, über Internet-Händler wie Amazon, Cyberport und Notebooksbilliger.de sowie ausgewählte Distributoren. Geschäftsführer des Unternehmens sind Robert Schenker und Andreas Galle.



Hört sich für mich so an, als wenn die ein par Boards in China kaufen und dann in DE zusammenbasteln. Ich vermute, das Ganze ist dann eher nicht so ausgereift und ausgetestet, wie bei z.B. HP-Geräten... Aber natürlich kann man immer Glück oder Pech haben. Nach Business-Gerät hört sich das aber m.M. nach nicht an.

Gruß.


----------



## bike (4 November 2013)

Oder aber die Herrn wollen wissen wie das Ding zusammengeschraubt ist, daher in Deutschland schrauben?
Wenn ich darn denke wie bescheiden die neuen Teile von Dell sind, dann ist jeder andere Hersteller besser.

Außerdem  habe ich noch nicht den Unterschied zwischen  Home- und Profigerät gefunden. 
Ich habe eine HP DV8286 privat und Dell 630 von der Firma. Der HP ist besser. daweil der Bildschirm größer ist.
Zu dem Rechner von BigS, die auch nutzen darf, habe ich bei den Funktionen keine Einschränkungen, außer dass BigS mehr Schnittstellen hat, die anderen eben Adapter.


bike


----------



## UniMog (4 November 2013)

Dell 630 von wann ist der ??? Ich hatte vor 10 Jahren auch einen 8100 ....


----------



## Licht9885 (6 November 2013)

Hallo
 ich habe ein Panasonic Thoughbook und bin damit sehr zufrieden Für die Baustelle einfach nur gut egal was kommt ob Wasser staub das Ding läuft weiter.
Und fürs Büro ne Dockingstation und das Arbeiten ist sehr entspannt.

Aber wie gesagt die Meinungen bei sowas gehen immer sehr weit auseinander.


----------



## truga (6 November 2013)

Hallo,

die Schenker Notebooks basieren meines wissens auf Clevo Hardware, die wird von vielen "kleineren" Notebookschmieden verwendet.
Auf http://www.notebookcheck.com/ kann man sich Tests anschauen die nicht nur auf die Spieleleistung eingehen.

Momentan benutze ich ein CF-52 von Panasonic, sehr stabil, jedoch in meiner ausführung nicht für TIA geeignet. Davon abgesehen ist auf meiner Tastatur die Anordnung auch nicht perferkt.

Gruß, truga


----------



## truga (6 November 2013)

Hallo,

die Geräte von Schenker basieren meines wissens nach auf Clevo Hardware, die wird von vielen Notebookschraubern verbaut. 
Auf notebookcheck.com gibt es recht ausführliche Testberichte.
Selber habe ich noch keines in der Hand gehabt.

Ich nutze ein Panasonic CF-52, hier ist das Tastaturlayout auch nicht optimal, also das solltest du prüfen wenn du zu einem Panasonic tendieren solltest.

Gruß, truga


----------



## bike (6 November 2013)

UniMog schrieb:


> Dell 630 von wann ist der ??? Ich hatte vor 10 Jahren auch einen 8100 ....



Wo ist mein alte (Antwort)?

Meinen Dell habe ich seit 2007 und selbst damals war der nicht neu.
Nicht alles was alt ist ist auch schlecht.
Vielleicht ist so wie mit gutem Rotwein?


bike


----------



## Ralle (6 November 2013)

bike schrieb:


> Wo ist mein alte (Antwort)?
> 
> Meinen Dell habe ich seit 2007 und selbst damals war der nicht neu.
> Nicht alles was alt ist ist auch schlecht.
> ...



Na gut, aber den alten Kasten hättest du ruhig in deinem Keller liegen lassen können, als das Wasser kam! 
Irgendwann ist es dann auch mal mit den besten Altgeräten vorbei...


----------



## Blockmove (7 November 2013)

bike schrieb:


> .
> Nicht alles was alt ist ist auch schlecht.




Unsere Firmen-Notebooks (Fjitsu Lifebook oder Celsius) nutzen wir auch bis zu 5 Jahre.
Bei allen Programmen, die wir brauchen, war das bislang kein Problem ... und dann kam TIA 
Da wurde dann wirklich ein neues Notebook fällig inklusive 2 Tage Installationsorgie bis wieder alles läuft.

Und um nicht ganz offtopic zu werden:
Schenker ist nicht unbekannt. Im Businessbereich findet man sie schon öfters.
Der Service scheint auch ganz vernünftig zu sein wobei - meiner Meinung nach - hier die große Konfigurationsmöglichkeit eher langfristig zum Problem werden kann (Ersatzteilversorgung).

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## PLRK (21 Juli 2014)

Clevo baut sehr gute Notebooks gerade wenn man ordentlich Leistung braucht (TIA oder 3D-Technik), die Verarbeitung ist fast schon Thinkpad mäßig.
Kenne zwei Programmierer die sich ein Schenker XMG für TIA und B&R zugelegt haben und bis jetzt sehr zufrieden sind.
Es ist eben eine kleinere Notebookschmiede im Vergleich zu HP und Co. aber meiner Meinung nach steckt da eben noch etwas MADE IN GERMANY drin.
Werde mir nächstes Jahr auch eins holen. Allein wegen der echt gute Auflösung

Zum aktuellen Field PG M4:
Ein Kollege hat gerade eins bekommen, sogar die volle Ausbaustufe aber TIA ruckelt trotzdem und flüssig laufen ist auch anders.


----------



## gravieren (21 Juli 2014)

PLRK schrieb:


> Zum aktuellen Field PG M4:
> Ein Kollege hat gerade eins bekommen, sogar die volle Ausbaustufe aber TIA ruckelt trotzdem und flüssig laufen ist auch anders.


Hatte der Kollege sich das gerät selbst ausgesucht  ?

Mein Field-PG M4 ist schon fast ein jahr alt.
Sauschnell.
Mein Vertriebler hat hat mir ein schnelle SD-Festplatte mit 240GB empfohlen.
Da läuft auch TIA V13 extrem schnell.
Habe jedoch unter TIA nur max 3 Dutzend OB,FB,DBs.
(Also aktuell nur extrem kleine Projekte mit max.TP700)


----------

